# Skyline at Motorex 20gs?



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

The gt-s skyline for 20$ is that rear drive? And were is the page at motorex which tells about the legalization cost? BTW I want rear drive. I plan to do things to a skyline you all would hate....


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's Motorex's Skyline sales page:
http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html

Under their current stock list, they have Conversion/Pricing, that refers to this page:
http://www.motorex.net/pricing.html

If you want one that's not on their present stock list, that has the prices. R32 GTSs start at $18K up to $28K depending on the year as you can see. On the bottom left is the conversion cost ($16K for the R32s), that is all you pay them is you find your own R32 Skyline, and get it shipped to the US.

As far as what's what, the GTRs are AWD. Motorex did a blanket GTS tag on the import paperwork so any 2-door GTS whatever can be imported. They import GTS-t, the RWD turbo. But if you source your own, here are the different R32 GTS whatevers:

GTS: RWD non-turbo 2.0L
GTS25: RWD non-turbo 2.5L
GTS-t: RWD turbo 2.0L
GTS4: AWD turbo 2.0L

Also, they cannot import 4 doors, they never crash tested them. All of the GTS models are available 2 or 4 door so make sure if you get your own.

So what are the plans, I hope looking for a RWD that you'd plan to drift it, but that's just me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

RB20DE, I've heard it's an easy swap to throw in an rb20DET in that GTS


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> RB20DE, I've heard it's an easy swap to throw in an rb20DET in that GTS


Yep, all the RBs (RWD models) are easy swaps. I got rid of my RB20E for and RB20DET. Just had to swap engines (with transmission attached to make it even easier), wire harness, ECU and cut the imprinted holes for the intercooler pipes. Oh, and installed Boost gauge and swapped fuel pumps.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> Yep, all the RBs (RWD models) are easy swaps. I got rid of my RB20E for and RB20DET. Just had to swap engines (with transmission attached to make it even easier), wire harness, ECU and cut the imprinted holes for the intercooler pipes. Oh, and installed Boost gauge and swapped fuel pumps.



why swap the whole engine and harness for an OEM turbo....it would be cheaper to buy your own turbo kit and put it on yourself. OR spend the 5 grand and toss in a rb26.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Because in the long run getting the turbo engine, besides it being almost bullet proof, would be cheaper in the long run and get loads of power.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tougedrifter said:


> why swap the whole engine and harness for an OEM turbo....it would be cheaper to buy your own turbo kit and put it on yourself. OR spend the 5 grand and toss in a rb26.



sometimes the idea for the best power isn't always the smartest or simplest.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

What would you all say about a motor that starts off at 425hp and 535 lb.-ft. of torque oh and that torge is sitting at 2500 RPM and getting 28 miles to the galon on highway use, weights only 40 pounds hevier than a chevy small block 350? Oh and last it costs $450 for the motor? :crazy: 

_(i just don't know if it will fit)_

Lets see if you all can guess what I'm talking about.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

On that pricing page btw it does not mention 89's, what's up with that?


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

a bud of mine from AF (who is stationed in japan at the current moment), wrecked his GT-R, and he didnt have the cash to buy another. He bought a GTS and swapped in the rb26dett from his GT-R no problem. i say, save yourself the work and buy a 26. itll give out more power in the long run.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> why swap the whole engine and harness for an OEM turbo....it would be cheaper to buy your own turbo kit and put it on yourself...


The engine swap is the best idea because even though an RB20 or RB25 share the same block. The Non-Turbo and turbo engines are very different. First, the internals are different, which includes different compression ratios.

Non-turbo engine ratios:
RB20E - 9.5
RB20DE (R31/R32 models) - 10.2
RB25DE - 10

Turbo engine ratios:
RB20DET - 8.5
RB25DET - 9

These lower compression ratios are very important to the engine surviving being turboed, especially if the boost is upgraded. Also, the cylinder heads are designed slightly different (including different cam shaft/valve openning times). 

The stock ECU of a non-turbo has to be replaced or re-written to properly run a turboed RB also. The injectors have to be upgraded as there isn't enough fuel allowed in through them for turbo use.

When it comes down to it, it's not worth trying to make a non-turbo run turbos when there is an easy to swap turbo version that has much more potential for upgrades.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

wo, wait a second there you are going to tell me that an engine that has 500 cubic inches is not going to put out as much power as the 26tt. :dumbass: 

And...i'll leave it at that.

great motor but I'm starting out with a bigger one.

------------
also no one here has guessed what engine i'm thinking of...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so i checked their site and it seems that prices have gone up and that they no longer legalize 89 r32's.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The prices are what I remember, I know the conversion prices haven't changed for a long time. The pricing page hasn't been updated for some time. (since 2000) They still list getting a new R34 GTR.

The '89s were never listed or offered my Motorex. It's because when the petition was done, it was for 1990-99 Skylines. So, because of that '89 Skylines are technically not able to be imported, as with 2000-2002 R34 GTR's. That's if they ever get the OBDII stuff figured out so they can start bringing them in again.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Vega said:


> also no one here has guessed what engine i'm thinking of...


What are you going to build a RB30/25(or 26) like me? lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> The prices are what I remember, I know the conversion prices haven't changed for a long time. The pricing page hasn't been updated for some time. (since 2000) They still list getting a new R34 GTR.
> 
> The '89s were never listed or offered my Motorex. It's because when the petition was done, it was for 1990-99 Skylines. So, because of that '89 Skylines are technically not able to be imported, as with 2000-2002 R34 GTR's. That's if they ever get the OBDII stuff figured out so they can start bringing them in again.


 i could have sworn that i saw a price of $16000 to legallize an 89 gtr


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, i remember them selling an 89 GTS for 19,300..wat happened?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't know, I'm just telling the facts. If they did sell a 1989, they sold an illegally imported Skyline, ironic considering they are the only ones who can legally do the conversions so far.

Here's what the vehicle elgibility list has for what years of Skylines that can be made street legal/imported:
Nissan - GTS, GTR (RHD) - 1990-1999

And here's the link to the list so you can check:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/ELIG071404.html


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

... I guess they don't get 89's too bad- from my understanding they were slightly less weight, though I could be wrong.

and nope, not making an rb30- I'll let two more people guess on this one...
:fluffy:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Vega said:


> ... I guess they don't get 89's too bad- from my understanding they were slightly less weight, though I could be wrong.
> 
> and nope, not making an rb30- I'll let two more people guess on this one...
> :fluffy:


oh, let me guess, you're putting an 8.2L Chevy Big Block. What are you , like 12? Please, spare me. Go buy a camaro or something and spare us the bandwidth you're wasting.

I'll believe you're "hot Caddy/Nissan" hybrid when I see it.

Like, I'm going to get a GT-S and drop a Powerstroke in it, I know you'll all hate me but I don't care, I love talking about crazy engine swaps even though I don't know sh*t.

If you think I sound mean, prove me wrong and post something that shows your vast intellect with respect to the Skyline and Chevy big blocks.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Vega said:


> ... I guess they don't get 89's too bad- from my understanding they were slightly less weight, though I could be wrong.
> 
> and nope, not making an rb30- I'll let two more people guess on this one...
> :fluffy:



the 89's had the same weight as all r32s. there were almost no changes between years in each designated generation. r32's all had the same weight, r33s all had the same weight and so on, regardless of year.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

oops guess i was misinformed...thanks :cheers:


----------

